# GERÊS - Fevereiro 1955 - 4 a 6 m. de neve !!!



## GranNevada (10 Jan 2008 às 22:35)

Pois bem , Fevereiro de 1955 ficou marcado por intensa queda de neve em todo o Norte de Portugal . Os nevões começaram no dia 17 e prolongaram-se até ao dia 26 .
Analisando os registos de Braga , verifica-se que no dia 20 pela manhã os montes do Bom-Jesus e do Sameiro apareceram cobertos de neve .
A própria cidade de Braga viu a neve cobri-la no dia 26 . Além disto , houve bastantes dias de trovoada e granizo !
Tudo isto é um "aperitivo" para o que se passou na Serra do Gerês .
Neste blog :

http://www.carris-geres.blogspot.com/

encontra-se a história , com fotos . Procurem por "Epopeia na Serra do Gerês" que não se vão arrepender ...
Já agora , este blog , da autoria de um conhecido meu , é um trabalho notável de amor e pesquisa e que agradará bastante a qualquer amante da Serra do Gerês e das minas de Carris em particular .

Boa visita .


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2008 às 23:09)

Muito interessante


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2008 às 23:28)

Espectacular recolha documental 

Nunca tinha ouvido falar disto, nem me passaria pela cabeça já ter sido necessário um dia montar uma expedição de socorro no Gerês face a tal acumulação de neve.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 17:46)

Realmente espectacular!!
Nem parece um cenário Português...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 21:38)

Bastante bonito o Portugal de outro tempo ai sim sabia bem falar em meteorologia  quer dizer só umas 10 pessoas o deviam fazer...

O IM tinha 9 anos.


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2008 às 22:09)

Impressionante o relato desse nevão... Para se terem registado tamanha acumulação só com sucessivas passagens de superficies frontais uma e outra vez e sempre mergulhados numa isotérmica de 0ºC....


----------



## olheiro (11 Jan 2008 às 22:09)

*Re: Gerês e Norte/Centro/CentroSul/Sul de Portugal fevereiro de 1982*

Meus caros companheiros foristas:

Em Fevereiro de 1982, por volta dos dias 7/8 caíu um grande nevão em Portugal que assolapou o país de branco em zonas tão diferentes como Coimbra, Mealhada, Luso, Santa Comba Dão, Tondela, Caramulo Viseu, Porto (com menos intensidade) Braga, Amares, Caldas do Gerês, Venda Nova, Montalegre, Chaves, Vinhais, Murça, Vila Real, Mirandela, Torre de D. Chama, Rossas, Bragança, Carrazeda, Freixo de Espada-a-Cinta, Escalhão, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, Almeida, Vilar Formoso, Guarda, Covilhã, Castelo Branco, Gavião, Proença-a-Nova, Portalegre, Marvão, Évora, Estremoz Elvas´Monchique.....Serra de Montejunto, Entroncamento.Abrantes, Mação ...e dezenas de outras localidades que não recordo agora....(e peço desculpa por esse facto)...

Passados cerca de oito dias e ainda a neve não tinha derretido em algumas das localidades devido à altitude das mesmas e ao frio intenso que veio a seguir (caso de Viseu, Guarda, Bragança, Montalegre,Vila Real,Bragança) novo nevão voltou a cobrir quase que o mesmo território pintando Portugal de Branco quase que quinze dias.....O Carnaval nesse ano (Terça-feira de entrudo) foi a 15 ou a 16 de Fevereiro....E foi o melhor...

Estando na Direcção de uma Instituição Financeira que tinha essa área, e porque prosseguia uma acção de formação na zona Norte do País...tive ...."apenas" que atrasar oito dias a visita às delegações regionais.

Só numa das localidades (Montalegre) estive retido três dias....para minha (posso dizê-lo agora) enormíssima satisfação....embora as condições de alojamento não fossem as melhores....(ainda não existia o "Quality In").

Depois disso, o mês de Fevereiro entre a primeira e a terceira semana e os Meses de Março (todo o mês), e a primeira quinzena de Abril reservaram-me agradáveis e inopinadas surpresas......(Como exemplo uma semana num dos Meses de Abril dos últimos anos no concelho de Oleiros, com um forte e inesperado nevão que durou cerca de um dia...de forma intermitente)....

Vá lá a gente saber....o mais gostoso destas surpresas metereológicas ainda é o inesperado que possam assumir...


----------

